# Complete Lowryder #2 Grow Guide



## manels1111

Complete Lowryder #2 Grow Guide​ 
  This is going to be a complete grow guide for Lowryder #2 grows.  I will be using my fourth grow of Lowryder #2 in all the pictures and follow my guide to a tee or as much as possible.  So for anyone wanting to grow Lowryder or interested in how someone grows them follow along.  I will go over pollinating, nutrient schedules and the works so that if you purchased ten seeds online you will forever be able to grow lowryder #2.  I will be starting with ten lowryder #2 seeds.


  I will provide the complete watering schedule, temps in grow room, and size of plants every couple days.  This is not the end all be all of lowryder growing but at least somewhere to start for beginners at the minimum.  When I first grew lowryder I had no idea how to pollinate or even sex the plant, when it was going to happen what to look for the whole shebang.  I had to sift through multiple grow journals to get all the information I needed.  Hopefully this will answer a lot of folks beginner questions with the plant.

  For this guide, I will be using in order of importance.

*Light* -- 1000 Watt HPS (not required) (might bump it down to a 600w hps if I have less then 5 females. I will use a *18 hours lights on and 6 hours lights off.*
·[FONT=&quot]        [/FONT]Ive had plenty of success with a 600w HPS start to finish with 12 females under it.  Additionally Im sure you could do fine with a 400w, 250w HPS with lesser amount of plants.
·[FONT=&quot]        [/FONT]Remember if you purchase 10 seeds then likely your going to get around 5 females.  This should be fine under a 400w in 2 x 2 area.  You could probably still squeak by with a 250w imo.
·[FONT=&quot]        [/FONT]Lowryders are very dependent on light.  They grow so fast and time is limited.  Limit light, you limit size, and yield.

  Water  For this I will be using tap water
·[FONT=&quot]        [/FONT]Highly recommend using some kind of purified water if youre unsure how your tap water is.  Ive had problems with my tap water but have figured out a nice balance after 4 grows of additives to correct it.

*Pots/Bags*  1gal pot pre sex of plant and 3 gal bags after sex
·[FONT=&quot]        [/FONT]Ive come to the conclusion the only other thing that effects lowryders size under normal grow conditions is pot size.  Ive seen this first hand.  If you start your seeds in little containers and wait to transplant those plants will be stunted while in the smaller container.  With the life cycle of the plant always ticking wasting 2 inches of growth early on in a small container can be huge down the road.

*Soil * Happy Frog Soil
·[FONT=&quot]        [/FONT]Ive used fox farm ocean forest and recently Happy Frog Soil.  Ive seen first hand how good Happy Frog Soil is at least for lowryder.  A buddy of mine planted 100 seedlings with half in HF and half in FFOF.  I noticed a pretty decent difference between the HF and FFOF in favor of the Happy Frog Soil.


*Nutrients*  Fox Farm Full line of nutes
·[FONT=&quot]        [/FONT]Grow Big(veg nute) Tiger Bloom(bloom nute) Big Bloom, Open Sesame, Cha Ching, Beastie Buds are all bloom additives.  Ive also grown them fine with just Tiger Bloom and Grow big so the others are optional.

*Seed Starters* --  From Home Depot Jiffy seed starter kit
·[FONT=&quot]        [/FONT]Ive used rapid rooters from the hydro shop but switched to these for ease of use.  Super cheap, and Ive had a great germination rate.  Just water, and drop the seeds in and thats it.

*Light #2* for male plant  I will be using a small 20w CFL from home depot
·[FONT=&quot]        [/FONT]The light is not that important as long as it can string a male along, long enough for it to drop some pollen.

*Misc stuff * 
·[FONT=&quot]        [/FONT]Mylar wrapping on walls, inline fan to cool light, ph pen, temp gauge, measuring spoons for nutrients.


*Rough Outline of my grow*

·[FONT=&quot]        [/FONT]*0-3* days old  plants seeds in jiffy starter peat pellet things.  Water pellets 1 time before planting and not again until transplant
·[FONT=&quot]        [/FONT]*4-16ish*  After seeds show two leaves I will transplant into 1 gallon pots.  I will water with regular water until about 12 days old depending on when my water cycle hits.  At this point I will water with ½ strength Fox Farm Grow big.
·[FONT=&quot]        [/FONT]*Day 16ish*  Transplant after sexing(male or female) to 3 gallon bags.  I will keep 1 male and transplant him into a 1 gallon container.  I will move him to another room and grow under a little cfl until he is dropping some pretty good pollen in about 10 days.
·[FONT=&quot]        [/FONT]*Day 16ish 30  *By day 16ish I should be able to give them a full dose of fox farm grow big.  I will also use full strength fox farm big bloom.  No worries on this for nutrient burn.  I will cycle between that and regular water until day 30.  I will use Open Sesame ½ strength every other watering as well just for the heck of it.  Its supposed to help in bud site development.
  [FONT=&quot]o[FONT=&quot]       [/FONT][/FONT]*Male plant* around day 30 I will take 1 of my females out of the normal grow room and into the room with the male.  I will take the male and shake, tap, and stroke him to death over the female. I will actually do this more on the side of the plant so as not to heavy pollinate the main cola if at all possible.  Some people use paint brushes and what not, but I dont want to chance not getting a good turn of seeds.  So Im not to worried about the cola really.  I will then kill the male plant.  I will let the female plant sit in that room for 1 day under the CFL.  In about 12 hours after sprinkling pollen on it I will water it down with a spray bottle to try and eliminate loose pollen from flying.  At 24 hours I will water down again and then move into my female grow area with no fans on for 24 hours.  After that, fans back on all is good.  At this point you have probably ensured yourself about 150 seeds minimum as long as the female plant grows to finish.

·[FONT=&quot]        [/FONT]*Day 31-45 *I will be watering with fox farm Tiger bloom full strength and open sesame.  I will watch the plant for nute burn.  I will cycle between full nute feeding and then regular watering.  If I dont see any nute burn I will give them ½ strength of the nutes on days I would normally just give regular water.
·[FONT=&quot]        [/FONT]*Day 45-55* I will be watering with fox farm tiger bloom and beastie blooms full strength every other watering.  I will monitor plants to see when I can sneak in a little extra beastie bloom on the regular watering days.
  [FONT=&quot]o[FONT=&quot]       [/FONT][/FONT]*Seeds* At this point I will be watching my seeded female for seeds that are ready for plucking.  I will look for dried up seed pods with a brown seeds starting to poke out. You can tell which seeds are ready just by pinching a seed pod.  If its day and ready just a slight pinch will send the seed pop the seed out.  I will monitor my plant every few days for seeds.  I dont want them to drop into my nice moist soil.
·[FONT=&quot]        [/FONT]*Day  55-70ish * I will be watering with fox farm Tiger Bloom and Cha Ching full strength to finish cycling with water.  Ive never really done the no nutes the last week or flush.  I think fox farm nutes are fairly mild and have never really had any harsh or bad taste and I would rather have any extra size/weight I can get from the plant.



  Well thats the outline.  Here is where we are at.  Ive taken the jiffy pellet starter tray and put phd water to 6.5 over them thoroughly until they grew to full size.  They come as little pellets and water makes them expand in size.  I took a pencil and poked holes in the top of the peat about a ¼ inch down and drop the seeds in.  I then used the pencil to scrap loose so peat from the sides of the hole to cover it.  I will now wait for about 3 days and see what we have.  At this point I just leave the starter tray in my house under no light.  Once I get some sprouting I will place under the 1000w but the light will be a good 3 ft from the sprouts as I have a current grow going on at the moment.



Here are the pics.


Pic 1 of the Happy Frog Soil
Pic 2 of the Lowryder #2 Seeds
Pic 3 of the Jiffy starter pellets after watering them
Pic 4 CFL light for growing the male
Pic 5 Inline Fan for cooling main HPS light
Pic 6 Outside of grow
Pic 7 Peek inside of grow area(no worries about the plants inside)


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster

Nice post Manels. I hope to be doing my first grow in about a month. I am going to do a DWC system

A couple of questions. 
What has been your avg. plant height?

Would you recommend Lowryder 2 for a first grow? Is there one that is more forgiving?

Is the female seed plants bud  quality the same as the others? 

Very good info!! I'll have to keep this post handy


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Im in the same boat as Smokey there. Same questions. 
Im down to these and NL to order. 
How bout the odor per plant? Ill be doing under 5, likely 2 at a time. Working my filters and all now. Make sure Im doing enough.


----------



## manels1111

> What has been your avg. plant height?


About 2.5' tall.  Generally all plants have been 2 - 2.5' some getting a little taller.  My first grow had some pushing 3 ft.  


> Would you recommend Lowryder 2 for a first grow?


Yes I would.  Even under minimal light and small space and container the plant might only make it to 5 inches tall and have 6 sets of leaves but you could still have some success.  You don't have to worry about light schedules and when to flower and when not to flower.  Its all going to happen auto.


> Is there one that is more forgiving?


As far as auto flowers I'm not sure on that.


> Is the female seed plants bud  quality the same as the others?


Its probably not technically as its spent more energy producing seeds but after picking out all the seeds, it was some good bud maybe a tad less of quality as my other.  Main thing is just the seeds in it and picking them out.


> How bout the odor per plant?


The smell is pretty strong per plant.  I grow in a cellar type basement you know with just like wind vents around the house.  When my plants are in last couple weeks anyone that comes to the house can smell weed.  I've never filtered anything because I'm legal to grow here but I would say the have a strong smell.


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster

Thanks for answering the questions manels. I changed the area I am going to use, figured I would need more "bud" room. I've got 65" to the top of my new area, should be enough. 
Dammit I want MY whole house to smell like weed.
Some r lucky


----------



## astrobud

what kind of weight (smokeable) are u getting?


----------



## manels1111

My first grow I was about .8 or .9 of an ounce per plant. My second grow I was at about half ounce per plant.  First grow had some pretty bad yellowing starting around day 30.  Second grow was through dead winter and was super cold in grow room and some pretty bad yellowing as well.  My current grow number 3 is about 38 days old with no signs what so ever of any kind of problem. I'm thinking I should average about 1.25 ounce per plant or more in about 65 to 70 days start to finish.   We'll see though.

For this guide(my fourth grow) I have my seeds just starting to poke through the soil.  I'm going to update it tomorrow and begin day 1 of the guide.


----------



## manels1111

Actually Smokey I didn't quite say that right.  Anyone that walks up to my house can smell weed, before they even get to the front door in those last few weeks of flower.  Still makes me parnoid even being legal cause who wants cops coming over for any reason.  Anyhow, I live in the country and only have my friends out so its not like I live in town with the mail man delivering male or anything.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Thanks for the response manels. Think I may end up avoiding this strain. Sounds like the odor is extra potent. I need something more manageable.
Probably just stick with NLs for now.


----------



## ms4ms

are pretty easy to grow. Manel's that is a  great post and I also learned how to grow from reading on this board. Hit my link below for my last lr 2 grow. As far as the smell goes I feel the NL will smell just as bad (or good) Lr's are the only auto's I have tried. As soon as I am done with my mystery plant I will be back with some different auto's. again, great post Manels


----------



## Dankerz

3gl grow bags or buckets is overkill for lowryders.. just my two cent


----------



## manels1111

Thanks for stopping in ms4ms.  Dankerz you are probably right but I have them left over from my current grow so going to use them.  Well here we are at day 1 seeds popped.

I placed them in their peat pellets under the light.  I will transplant to 1 gal containers here in a 3 or 4 days probably.

*Plant size: 1/2"
Room Temps: 85 f day/70ish night

*Pic 1 of the Seedlings(don't mind the plant on the far left its a spicey chilly I'm going to grow indoor.


----------



## Dankerz

looking good keep us updated :joint:


----------



## manels1111

Day 3 transplanted into 1 gal containers.  A couple of the seedlings might have gotten a little dry but I think all 10 will be fine.  I transplanted and then watered with ph down water throughly.

Here is a pic of them can't see them really.


----------



## manels1111

Day 7

All ten plants are looking fine at 7 days old.  I've only watered when I transplanted a at day 3.  Soil still has plenty moisture.  Will probably lightly water at 9 days old as I will be heading out of town for 4 days and dont want them to dry out.


----------



## manels1111

Little gap here but not alot going on.  Here we are at day 18.  I started with 10 seeds. I got 5 males for sure and 4 females and one runt not showing anything yet.  I trashed 4 males and moved my 1 male under its cfl light to nurse it long enough to get some pollen.  

Basically I've watered with nothing but ph'd water up until today Day 18.  Today I gave the girls a 1/4 strength shot of Fox Farm Grow Big(veg nute).

Grow temps around 90 F.  Plants size about 2 to 3 inches.

Here are the pics.

Pic 1 is of the lone male left
Pic 2 is of the lone male left
Pic 3 is of the females


----------



## mrkingford

Awesome information and thread, thumbs up to you.:watchplant: 
A few questions if i may.

1) where can i safely buy these seeds? (sorry if this was already answered, if it was i didnt see it)

2) i'm a new grower and i'm thinking of auto flowering myself, before i buy lights i want to know if i can use 4 t5 lights with 3000 or 6500 bulbs?
they sell at htg for 129.99 including your choice of bulbs.
Cheaper on electric and less heat to worry about producing.

3) how bad would 5 plants smell at the end of flowering? manageable?

And finally an extra thumbs up for a the lesson you gave on using a male plant to pollenate a female before destroying it, i learned something new today, thanks.


----------



## manels1111

> 1) where can i safely buy these seeds? (sorry if this was already answered, if it was i didnt see it)


I bought seeds from Dr. Chronic twice now(lowryder #2 seeds, and snowwhite) with no problems.  Had them within 4 to 5 days to Cali.  Do a google search for  Dr Chronic.



> 2) i'm a new grower and i'm thinking of auto flowering myself, before i buy lights i want to know if i can use 4 t5 lights with 3000 or 6500 bulbs?
> they sell at htg for 129.99 including your choice of bulbs.



I pretty sure T5's will not work for growing lowryders.  Well let me rephrase that they might work but your buds are going to suffer.  You need an HPS or equivalent CFL color to grow lowryders when their flowering.  You could use a T5 up until about day 24ish or so in my opinion, but your going to need an HPS/CFL(with right color) to make it worth your time.



> 3) how bad would 5 plants smell at the end of flowering?


I'm just guesing here as I grow in a basement that has vents all around my house.  Well when those are late in flower the smells makes its way all around my house through these vents.  If you had 5 plants with no carbon filter in a closet or room.  It would probably keep to that side of the house but probably not to that single area.


----------



## manels1111

My bad you were talking about color of the T5 bulbs?  Yes if your using the correct color for flower you should be fine with the T5 bulbs but I dont' have experience with them.  Just what I have read I would say you are fine.


----------



## mrkingford

manels1111 said:
			
		

> My bad you were talking about color of the T5 bulbs? Yes if your using the correct color for flower you should be fine with the T5 bulbs but I dont' have experience with them. Just what I have read I would say you are fine.


 
Yeah, you can choose 3000k for vegging and switch to 6500 for flowering as they have different color spectrums and they put out 5000 lumens each bulb= 20,000 lumens per set up, good enough for 5 plants i think.
I did a lot of reading lately, as suggested to me, lol, and i'm glad i did, it's becoming a LOT LESS confusing.
Now i feel i have a good idea on nutes and i'm working on learning more about mixing mediums.


----------



## manels1111

You could mix soils and all that but really your first grow I would just grab some Happy Frog soil or fox farm Ocean forest and not worry about.  Your most likely going to encounter things that take away any benefit you get from mixing your soil Its not going to matter that much in the end at least on your first grow.  After you have everything down to a science making adjustments like that might be worth it.


----------



## mrkingford

manels1111 said:
			
		

> You could mix soils and all that but really your first grow I would just grab some Happy Frog soil or fox farm Ocean forest and not worry about. Your most likely going to encounter things that take away any benefit you get from mixing your soil Its not going to matter that much in the end at least on your first grow. After you have everything down to a science making adjustments like that might be worth it.


 
That sounds easier. Do i need to add anything to the happy frog like lime, perlite, etc?
Then i guess i just need big bloom for vegging and tiger bloom for flowering, or equivilant for nutes?


----------



## manels1111

Nope start to finish fine with happy frog.  No perlite, lime or anything. Now after a few grows you might think it needs a little tweaking but its going to be just fine for your first few grows.

Correction on your nutes.  You want Fox Farm Grow Big(veg nute) for veg of course and Fox Farm Tiger Bloom(bloom nute) for blooming.  Addtionally Fox Farm Big Bloom is a non burn nute that you can use from start to finish with no problems.  Its basically just an additive with lots of goodies but no real nutes that will burn.


----------



## manels1111

Below.


----------



## manels1111

You can do just fine with Grow big and Tiger bloom.


----------



## mrkingford

manels1111 said:
			
		

> Nope start to finish fine with happy frog. No perlite, lime or anything. Now after a few grows you might think it needs a little tweaking but its going to be just fine for your first few grows.
> 
> Mother f***er !!!!! This is the 3rd attempt to post a reply and the frigin server is too busy with less than 100 people viewing???? bulls***, and i lose my 10 minutes of typing every time!
> 
> Great news about the no mixing, it less for me to mess up.
> The girls (i hope) look great! The leaves are really getting fat and the stalk is getting thicker. I'll post pics later as it is raining today and i cant garden or ride my harley.
> Last week i was sooooo lost, now i seem to be almost be fitting in and understanding the terms and things spoke about in posts and threads.
> Again, thanks for your assistance, peace to you friend.....
> 
> :woohoo:


----------



## manels1111

Day 23 I have basically 4 females now out of my original ten seeds.  I have one male still creeping along under a small cfl in another room.  I transplanted my 4 females today in 3 gal bags and watered with regular water.  I will give them a full strength shot of Grow Big veg nutes next watering in around 4 or 5 days.  From there I will start with the bloom nutes.

Here are some pics.


----------



## manels1111

I've started 13 more lowryder #2 seeds that should pop soil tomorrow or the next day that I'm going to ad to this grow as well.


----------



## uptosumpn

Iv'e followed all of your past GJ's and this one is the most informative & Very Insparational!! great thread! def will follow!!! Still buying supplies...**** is expensive, but I am a perfectionist!! I want everything before i set-up & start germation... trying to achieve 24 females out of 40 beans in 3 gal bags under 1000HPS in a 56" x 56" x 78.75" tent...One quick question....so you say it's better to start the seedlings in 1 gal pots instead of 18oz cups?? <(reason i was starting them in those were because of my so-called vegging stage lights/area...I will be using a 4' HO T5 4 daylight blue bulb floro @ 1-2" from tops for 2wks under 20/4 of light over 40 cups, (autos love the blue spectrum)... then swicth to 18/6 for the HPS with  the 3gal bags..) I dont think I would get enough light from the floro to cover 40 1 gal nursery pots??? whatta ya think? cause everyone tells me to start them in bigger pots, not cups...But as you & I both know Granddadytoke statred his in small containers and has had the biggest yeilds on autos on MJP!! i'm just confused!!! I got all the nutes you mentioned as well as what he used..maybe it was the supplements he used?....which i have purchased also...


----------



## uptosumpn

Oh BTW, what was your best defense against bugs/insects? a friend told me you cant go wrong with ladybugs...?


----------



## manels1111

Thanks for following along.



> so you say it's better to start the seedlings in 1 gal pots instead of 18oz cups?



I missed named my starting pot.  Its actually 1/2 gallon.  Its actually a tad to big in actuality.  You would be fine in my opinion with some a little bit smaller and get no root bound.  I have pictures below of the 3 containers I have used as my starting pots.  Only the small black did I get root bound.  The green ones the plants were just starting to get root bound and the black ones not anywhere close.

Also Grand Daddy was growing AK47 so I don't really know about those plants.  They might not get as much vigirous root growth or it could just be the way I'm growing them.

Anyhow I also posted some picks of my last grow in 3 gallon bags and would say they are probably just barely over kill.  They were definantly not root bound but the roots were all through it pretty good as in the picture below.

Here are the pics.

Pic 1 is 3 gallon bag without bag
Pic 2 is 3 gallon bag without bag holding up by chopped stem
Pic 3,4,5 are of the 30 day old females
Pic 6,7 are of the 13 seeds I planted a few days ago
Pic 9 is of the 3 different starters containers I have used.  Only the small black ones did I definantly notice a difference because of root bound.


----------



## manels1111

Never had a bug problem with lowryders for some reason and my grow basement is a dirty mess.  I'm guessing either the bugs don't like the basement or the lowryders are so quick bugs can't really get established.


----------



## uptosumpn

Man, Thanks For The Quick Responce And Great Info...especially The Clearification On The Pot Sizes...i May Try Half With The 18oz Party Cups,<<lil Wider & Deeper Than The Reg. 16oz Ones, And The Other Half In Those 1/2 Gal Pots To Compare....can You Tell Me How Wide & Deep Those 1/2 Gal Pots Are??? Wanna Do Some Measuring Before Buying... Thanks Again!!!


----------



## manels1111

No problem ask anything you want anytime.

The small black container is square in shape and is 4" wide by 4" tall and tapers to 3" width at the bottom.  That puts its volume at roughly 1/4 gallon.

The green pot is 6"wide by 5" tall and tapers to 4 1/4" wide at the bottom.  That puts the volume at roughly just under 1/2 gallon pot 45% of a gallon.

The bigger black pot is about 6" wide by 7" tall and tapers to 4 1/2" wide at the bottom.  That puts the volume at almost exactly 2/3 gallon or 66% of a gallon.

So after doing the calculations 2/3 gallon for a starting pot is way big enough and can handle the plant well into the fourth week around 23 days roughly.

The green pot is almost a half gallon just under and did about the perfect job for me almost root bound if not a little by the time I sexed them.

The other pot was way to small to not effect the plant at all.

A party cup is 18oz at 1.8 cubic inches per oz that puts you at 32 cubic inches.  231 cubic inches in a gallon puts you at 14% of a gallon. You can try it but just get them suckers transplanted as soon as possible.

Also why don't you just start your plants under the 1000w?


----------



## Cannabiscotti

SUBscribed. love this GJ--great info. i can't wait to get ahold of some auto's!


----------



## manels1111

Just to clarify...my last grow was started in in those small containers and you can see I did plenty fine with those I just think they affected the size some what of my plants by I still got an oz per plant so really I think you will do just fine with what you want.  Once everything is dialed in maybe you have your own ideas of cup start size.


----------



## SoFlnightlight

Manels GREAT THREAD BEST INFO FOR AUTOS THAT IVE READ!!++ I have one question what was your total yeild or should I put it out or your grows what was the highest yeild and how many plants? I grow DWC with 3 sunblaze t-5 4 foot 8 bulbs per= 432w per fixture. Do u know or have read anybody doing a auto grow in DWC? And would my lights (changing bulbs of course) bring me a good yeild with LR? Thanks for this thread its makeing me think about going back to soil for a round. Very insperational bro. Many reps for u!!


----------



## uptosumpn

you know, I thought about it, but i have been told and read that autos love that blue spectrum in the begining for MORE bushier plants/tighter node spacing = MORE BIGGER/DENSER Buds...My goal is 20-25 females out of 43 beans @ 2oz per plant dry...,(keeping 3-5  males to pollinate & do some crosses with 2-3 girls...I have 5 diff strains of autos beans) using HAPPY FROG SOIL in 3gal bags, SUPERTHRIVE B+, FOX FARM GROWBIG, BIG BLOOM & TIGER BLOOM..UNDER 20/4 HRS OF dayltght blue HO T5 6500K floro's for 3 wks, (or until sexed!) along with VOODOO JUICE, TARANTULA, AND PHIRANA, and then 1000HPS under 18/6 rest of the way,USING BLACK STRAP MOLASSES, OPEN SESAME, BEASTIE BLOOMZ, CHA-CHING, AND CLEAREX..:hubba: 



			
				manels1111 said:
			
		

> Also why don't you just start your plants under the 1000w?


----------



## manels1111

> I have one question what was your total yeild or should I put it out or your grows what was the highest yeild and how many plants?



I'm still learning tons after 4 grows but my first grow I got somewhere around 9oz of 12 plants if I remember correctly.  My second grow which was during the dead of winter and had lost of problems got got 1/2 oz per plant on 4 plants.  My last grow with 8 plants got around 8 to 9oz.

I've seen some lowryder grows get well over 1oz per plant I just haven't been able to do that yet.  I think I need to let me plants go longer which I intend to do for this grow.  I'm thinking about letting go until full amber trichs and see if makes any difference on weight.



> Do u know or have read anybody doing a auto grow in DWC? And would my lights (changing bulbs of course) bring me a good yeild with LR?



I have seen a few grows with DWC but never a good grow journal and never really seen what a DWC growing can do with them.  I think you could do great with a DWC with lowryder as they grow so fast.  I can only bet if you have DWC dialed in you can do very well with them.  The only problem with lowryder is trying to figure out your nute schedule as they start "flowering" while they are practically seedlings.  Do you give them veg nutes while they are pistolling or do you start with bloom nutes pretty much right away.  I'm still tweaking my schedule trying to figure it out and thats in soil which is probably a little more forgiving then DWC.



> uptosumpn



I love your setup as you describe and can't wait for your grow to begin.  I will definantly be watching.  2oz a plant is a lofty goal and I would love to see you make it as I would copy everything you do if so.  I've never had under 50/50 ratio male to female with my beans.  In fact my first grow I had 15 seeds and 1 didn't pop and of the 14 I got 12 females lol.  I think thats very realistic on the female goal, but really thats out of your control so I wouldn't worry about that to much.


----------



## manels1111

Day 36 for the older plants and Day 11 for the smaller.  I just finished feeding for the second time Tiger bloom and Open Sesame.  Next feed schedule will be moving to Tiger bloom and Beastie Bloomz.

By the way I completly forgot about my male plant in the other room and he died so going to have to use one of the males that comes off the smaller plants.


----------



## TokeWithHope

man bro those are looking good! good luck and sorry about the male


----------



## fatass

Grate thread  couldnt wish for more  THANKS!!!

I just started germination of lowryder2 fem for an outdoor grow - and I've got lots of questions 


What kind of smoke do you get from lowryder2 - is it more of an indica couch lock or more of a sativa buzz?


Do you use grow nuts or just bloom? I understand that lowryder doesnt really   veg  it gets directly from seedling to flower.
The Joint doctor guide say to keep nuts at level of 1-2-1 ratio of N-P-K. - Which is a common bloom nuts ratio

Where I live it can get to 90F during the day  do you know something about lowryder heat resistance?

My tap water are quite hard  I get them at PH 7.8 out of the tap and if I leave out them for a few days till all the bad stuff vaporizes if can get to 9.4 (!!!)
I wonder if PH balancing using a PH down solution is enough?

I hope Im not too rude bursting in with all these questions. :hubba:


----------



## mrkingford

manels1111 ;

looking good, looking good...................


----------



## manels1111

No problem ask away.  

Its more indica couch lock imo on the smoke.  I give 1/2 strength veg nutes maybe one full shot at around 3 weeks old and then switch over to bloom nutes.  They are pretty heat resistant from what I have seen, my grow gets to the 90 if its over a hundred hear doesn't seem to affect them at least in the short term.  Yeah your going to need to ph down that water to around 6.3 to 6.8 ideally.


----------



## manels1111

Day 42 for the larger plants and Day 17 for the smaller.  I just got done transplanting the females 6 total and plucking a couple males.  I intend not to forget about the male I have going this time and he is looking good in a different room.

Here are the pics.


----------



## uptosumpn

looking real good


----------



## Growin_4_It

I have had 2 successfull indoor grows with 6 bagseed gals each grow, (savata)....I have 1 gal I reveged and she is 1 week into flower and lookin great. (I know this has nothing to do with your grow), BUT I was wondering if you would recomend the Lowrider #2 strain to a new grower like myself or if it is a difficult strain to grow??...  Thanks!


BTW they look GREAT!!


----------



## crozar

great grow 

g4i the lr2 strain is easy for a grower or a newgrower
and its alittle hardwork for a PC gamer


----------



## Dopestdope

:aok: where do you get your nutes from? I got 2 Lowryder 2 x Ak47 in week 1..


----------



## manels1111

Thanks for stopping in guys.  I get my nutes from a hydro store.  I use the full line of fox farm nutes.  You can get them online as well.  Lowryder 2 is very easy to grow.  No messing with light schedule, no light leaks as you should be able to time your lights off during the night unless you live in alaska.


----------



## SixMoreDucks

Nice grow! Im going to be a first time grower and your grow guide has really helped me make plans! I will be growing 4 Lowryder#2 for a seed crop. A big difference between our grows is that I will be using CFL. Hopefully its enough to get a seed crop.


----------



## Growin_4_It

Lookin good!!!

I just recieved my Lowrider beans and i am gettin ready to start germ.....
My question is: 
What is the light cycle the plants should be on? 18/6 or 12/12 or ???

(Sorry if I missed where this info is posted)

Thanks!


----------



## manels1111

18/6 is the recomended and what I use.


----------



## danial

hi have u needed to trim any leafs of due to my lowriders are alote more bushy looking than ures and mine are at about day 36 and about a foot and a bit high the branches just dont seem to be getting enough light due to the leafs being so fat and big or do u think it will shock them due to there short life cycle.


----------



## manels1111

I've trimmed fan leaves off a couple of my plants on all my grows for testing and it doesn't seem to make a difference either way.  I normally trim them about them same age as yours and to be honest they end up just the same as the plants I didn't trim.  So if you want to trim fan leaves really bad you can they won't go in shock but I don't think its really going to help you any.


----------



## smokybear

The ladies are looking great. Nice job so far. Definitely keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## pookieluve

Just wondering how stealth the smell is. They look great!


----------



## uptosumpn

hey manels1111, quick question....after you put your sprouts in soil, how old were they when u gave them any type of nutes??? (i know 1/4 strength is best) and how much water?? ie; 1/2 gal, 3/4gal, or 1 gal per feeding??   **remember i am asking for info on when they were "just started"....


----------



## Cannabiscotti

great grow and awesome journal! i was wondering if you have ever tried these at 24/0? i'm curious to see if the yeild would be more with the extra light....


----------



## manels1111

The earliest I gave nutes was around 12 days old and only 1/4 to 1/2 strength.  I thoroughly water them until water is coming out the bottom of the container/bag.  I don't measure the water or anything.  In general my watering consists of letting it dry out pretty good and then throuroghly soking them.  I repeat this over and over for the grow.  If I stick my index finger in the soil down about about an inche and half and its bone dry I soke them.


----------



## Cliddy

Manels thanks for this guide. This guide exatly what I have been looking for. I was hoping I could go over my set up and give me some feed back. 

I have low Ryder 2, kush, and lemon skunk on the way (both the kush and lemon are auto flowering). I have a 4x2.3x4 fully reflective grow tent. 6x square 2gal pots, with happy frog. Jiffy seed starters. I plan on transplanting from starters direct to 2gal pots. I was going to go with bat **** but after reading your guide I went and got fox farms gow big and tiger bloom.

As for lighting a have 2x 6400k 200w ( actual watts, so like 13,000 lumens each) and 1x 200w 2700k. Only have 2 ballists in there so first 2 weeks I'll use the 6400k and then swap one for a 2700k. Then I also have 4x 2700k 68w (actual watts again). It's getting **** hot in there ATM so I got a 425 cfm exaust and 2x 250 cfm intake. But it's been hot as hell where I live in nor
cal lately and there is no ac. The hottest it's getting in there is like 85. In he winter I might put up another balast as it won't be so hot. 

I plan on my first crop being lr2 and will for sure pollinate a female. And then depending how is goes trying the lemon skunk. Going to
be growing 6 at a time. 

Sorry for the message being so long. Any imput would be great.


----------



## crsurfer

Please help.  I am growing a feminized Lowrider 2 indoors.  I planted it more than 12 weeks ago.  I had to top it this week because it grew too big for my growbox.  The plant was 28 inches tall, and I cut it back down to 22 inches.  (at 24 inches it touches the ceiling of the box).  The plant looks great, full, and about 24 inches wide.  For the first 10 weeks, it grew under 24 hour light.  Then I changed to 12/12 to try to induce flowering.  Last week I switched to 16/8.  Is there something wrong with this plant, or do you think it will eventually flower?  Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## bigpoppafb

i got 5 fem. DR and 5 reg. DR, i'm gonna do my first grow for seed. i got 400w hps, fox farm nutes bb, gb, tb. got to get a few more things gonna start this week wish me luck!


----------

